# Best Piranha



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Mine is Elongatus!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Mines is my 3 Caribas. They are like my children.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool , now other opinions please!!Just so we all have a idea of the most favored!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on people share!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

please vote!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the best all round piranha is my cariba the best looking is my piraya.
so i voted cariba
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

ok more please!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

maybe we could get enough to get it pinned so newbies know the most favored piranha!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on keep voting!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on more reply and votes needed!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

uhhh.. lol how is this pool ever supposed to represent the view of people who have experienced various kinds of piranha when 75% percent of the people voting have maybe only owned two types?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

and who may that be i have owned nearly all of them!!! key word nearly!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I've only owned cariba and rhom's. I love my caribas


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool more reply and votes come on!!


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Why wasn't ternetzi added to poll?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

piranhapat said:


> Why wasn't ternetzi added to poll?


 sheesh! I didn't even catch that.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i choose my rhom because you can actually look at him and he wont run and hide. also he is very active during water changes

my reds always hide when i am near the tank or moving. but they are a close second. oh wait i have only 2 different kinds of piranhas. reds and a rhom


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come more more more


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my elong!!!! i have had reds, super reds, rhom, elong and compressus.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

ok now your favorite piranha you have seen!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i loved my reds 
most entertaning to watch all the time


----------



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

I couldnt' resist voting for redbellies because i've raised 3 since
they were dime size to beautiful 6" ers now and they have been my favorite 
until my guyana rhom came! 
My rhom isnt scared of anything and looks tough (unlike my reds :sad: ). Even though my reds can be woos's sometimes I
still respect them. So the reds got my vote.

peace


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Elong and My Rhom, Both Bought from Ash.
Nice P's


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on people keep it coming!!


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

i had 10 reds since dime size till 4-5" and for me they were a little too skitish for me. but i would have to say i love spilos because even at a small size they are really good looking. the one that i have is getting so aggressive that it chases my fingers thru the glass. its crazy i've never seen a piranha that does that. i'll post up a video of it when my buddy comes w/ his camera. it kicks ass


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

cool keep them coming!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My reds were awesome. They got me into the hobby and hooked me :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my two caribas...they were badass...


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

I want a recount with Ternetzi added to poll. Unfair Poll to yellow empire


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I would have to say my one Red Belly. This fish isn't normal and I have yet to come accross any fish as crazy as this one.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

My two macs, but since there was no macs on the list i choose spilo


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bundy is my single best fish I have ever owned (elongatus)

but as far as the best tank (one or many fish) the 5 10"+ cariba shoal was AWESOME at feeding time!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its funny that the one person i know who has actually had every fish up there... sold all of them except his geryi because he though they were better then all the others and yet it doesnt have one vote.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

ok a few thing ternetzi is a variant of reds or nattereri so i said any reds not just reds any reds!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I really like my reds because they are just cool: they're not affraid of me, can be hand-fed, are very interactive and curious about me.
And I like my manny a lot because it's beautiful, and very exotic (especially here in Europe).

I don't know which one I like more, though: both have their pro's and con's, but I love both of them.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more!!


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

piranhapat said:


> I want a recount with Ternetzi added to poll. Unfair Poll to yellow empire


 I agree the Yellow Emperor king needs respect.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on more!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on more!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Geryi - hands down. Beautiful, aggressive, and not skittish at all.

Caribe are awesome, but too damn mean to their tankmates.
Piraya are very good-looking, but other than that they are just big reds.
Natts are great, they vary greatly in coloration and tempermant.

I'll let you know when I own all the other species!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

nothing beats are aggressive rhom. to bad you cant schoal them


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

i gotta go with my baby reds, they are about an inch and arent skittish at all. I chose them cuz i can hand feed them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> nothing beats are aggressive rhom. to bad you cant schoal them










right


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Red's suck!! Cariba r the best.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> > nothing beats are aggressive rhom. to bad you cant schoal them
> 
> 
> :laugh: right


 The Rhoms that I have now are more aggressive than anything I have ever owned (actually my Dad). So I have to completely agree about the Rhoms.

Although...I have really fallen in love with the Strawberry/Banana. I really want one of them!

Jeffrey


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

jeff i own one of those sb spilos they are pretty cool but not as agressive or as colorful as i thought they would be.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> The Rhoms that I have now are more aggressive than anything I have ever owned (actually my Dad). So I have to completely agree about the Rhoms.


You must have not owned any real predators then, exagerating piranhas aggression is not neccasary.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Poseidon X stick to the non-piranha forums!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Some are evil some are tame. Not all are aggresive. it deffinatly sucks when you have a puss of a fish and on top of that its a solitary fish!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

agreed


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> jeff i own one of those sb spilos they are pretty cool but not as agressive or as colorful as i thought they would be.


 I really don't care that much about agressiveness, but I really was curious to know how long they keep their color.

What color are yours now?

Jeffrey


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more more more more!!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

here is a pics of mine


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> You must have not owned any real predators then, exagerating piranhas aggression is not neccasary.


Not sure what prompted that kind of comment from you. Quite rude actually









No I have not had any "real predators", but seeing how this thread is about piranha, I did not feel that I needed to consider "real predators" prior to making my statment.

So when I say "The Rhoms that I have now are more aggressive than anything I have ever owned" that is a true statement...so I am not "exagerating piranhas aggression". I am making a statement based on MY experience...not yours.

So with all due respect...find someone else to educate. You earned no respect here today from me.









Jeffrey


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

ok i got more


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more more more!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

your trying to get to a 1000 arent ya?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more!!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

lol you are racking it up tonight i do have to say that


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

crap sorry about the spam!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Andy - Still a beautiful fish! How does he do with his eating (not "exagerating piranhas aggression" - Just curious)?

Jeffrey


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeff the spilo is nice but one of these is all ya need


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

well actually the spilo is fine unless feeders are in there. He just kills the feeders he wont take a second bite. He is fun to watch though he will pick on the loach quite a bit. But that is the only fish he picks on he tolerates every thing else.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

keep the votes comign!!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

well you made it is it as good as they say it is


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My Spilo is very mean. However, my Reds got me into the hobby. But I have not had much experience with a wide variety of piranhas so maybe I'll have a new "best" piranha with my new batch I'm getting soon.


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

I was just about to ask when u were going to stop saying that Dave. They will get to it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bah.. its the blatant exageration and lying that goes on that gets to me.. wow.. my rohm wiggled at my finger.. he is the most aggressive fish i have ever seen! Its retarted to base your purchase of a piranha based on a false account of that species aggressive tendencies. Purchase the fish that you think looks the best or is harder to obtain then others if you like rare specimens...



> crap sorry about the spam










yes that is quite enough spam for one night :laugh:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yep way to much for one nite!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

come on keep voting don't let this go dead!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

X-D-X, chill the F out...
I don't care wheter it's your own thread or not, stop spamming...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

guyana rhoms are awesome!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would have to say my high back rhom and my caribas


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My 9 inch piraya.....








whats with all the spamming right after someone posts????








give people a chance to post and you will get what you want....
Dam like 20 posts just in this thread....
THats a great way to get your count up...


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

my 9" piraya


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my spilo gabriel


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice spilo pcrose!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

he has alot of green and gold in him!!


----------

